# Bad to feed Fritos?



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I've mentioned in another thread that my dog doesn't seem interested in treats at all. He digs hot dogs but isn't into standard dog treats like Milkbones and Beggin' Strips. I was eating Fritos in the kitchen the other day while I was cooking and tossed one on the floor for him. He loved it and was immediately begging for more. It struck me that these could be excellent treats for training purposes or to stuff toys with. Is it bad to feed potato chips to dogs aside from the fact that they're probably as unhealthy for him as they are for me?


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Um...I don't know if they are worse for dogs than they are humans, but I could imagine it wouldn't be a good idea to use as a main treat basis. High salt content probably isn't good for them and might be really fattening.

I would wait for others to chip in.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Well milkbones and beggin' stripes are not the best for dogs.

And I agree, the chips do have a lot of sodium, and in all reality, dogs shouldn't have a lot of people food.

Try small bits of cheese, soft wellness treats, or the natural balance rolls, most dogs like those.


----------



## tuesday (Feb 17, 2009)

I bet he does love Fritos. My dog loves going to Grandpa's because he is constantly giving her whatever he is munching on, a favorite being Cheetos. I give fruit and veggies as treats. My dog loves apples and bananas.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Try Natural Balance or Pet Botanics food rolls.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't give Donatello many hand-outs since he's allergic to corn; So I keep everything low key, just to be safe... 

If you'd like to give your dog a chip, instead of giving him a whole one, keep a few out for him, but break them up... He's still getting his favorite chip, but lesser quantities, and he won't really be the wiser. That's what I do. If I suspect something has _corn_ in it, I give him a teeny tiny piece; He's still happy to get something I'm eating that he doesn't realize it's the size of a pea!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

He may just be interested in food you are eating. Try cooked vegetables, cheeses, egg, meat, rice, bread, potato from your meals. Avoid onion/garlic, chocolate and grapes and in moderation most human food is fine for dogs.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

We tried Natural Balance roll arounds. He would eat them if they laid around on the ground long enough and he was bored. Otherwise, he didn't care for 'em.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you're going to feed him chips, Fritos are probably the best ones.....only ingredients are corn, corn oil, and salt. And only 160 mg of sodium per serving. Lots of highly-marketed dog treats are WAY worse than that (Pupperoni, Beggin' Strips, etc.). A few Fritos won't hurt him.


----------



## John Lee (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm glad that people aren't going all crazy and getting all high-&-mighty here... cuz it's not gonna kill him to have Fritos, or Cheetos, or any kind toes.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Heh Wally will lick the stuff off the chip and then leave the poor thing naked and soggy.

I tried give him a broken-bottom-of-the-bag Dorito, and he licked all the stuff off it


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

K9companions said:


> I would wait for others to chip in.


Please tell me you did that on purpose!


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

Agree, a couple of these chips won't hurt him but I'd err on the side of caution and not give them too often, its the sodium content that im concerned about. My dog has always loved apple pieces and cheese. Dogs seem to love cheese, the smellier the better!


----------

